# Tulammo



## nwroadie (May 13, 2011)

I just received a catalog from "Cheaper than Dirt" and saw that they had this Russian brand of ammo at a very, very cheap price, I was curious if anyone has used this ammo for target rounds or if you'd experienced any problems with it.

Thanks
-Paul


----------

